# Upgrade from an E8600 to an X3363?



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2014)

MB is a ASUS Rampage Formula.  Currently have a Wolfdale E8600 running at 4.3 Ghz.

For about $70, I can supposedly run this rather rare chip, a socket 771 X3363 Xeon Quad Core.  2.83 Ghz, 1333FSB (8.5x multiplier).  The equivalent is a Q9550.  To install it requires cutting out two plastic tabs in the 775 socket, that's it.  And I'll still be able to run a 775 chip in the MB.

I'm sure the overclocking is quite good on the X3363.  If I'm lucky and can get it to 3.5 Ghz, would it be worth the $70 upgrade cost?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 17, 2014)

You also need an adapter to switch two pins on the processor to get a 771 processor to work in a 775 socket.

I'd say it is worth the cost if you can get it to work.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> You also need an adapter to switch two pins on the processor to get a 771 processor to work in a 775 socket.
> 
> I'd say it is worth the cost if you can get it to work.



I was hoping you'd chime in : )  There was no mention of an adapter, but here's some more on it:  http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/

Supposedly, most of the 771 Xeons are not compatible with the x38 or x48 chipset (I have one of each).  Has something to do with multiple CPU support (not cores).  Do you know anything about that?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, the ones that have multiple FSB links don't work with the x38/x48 chipsets.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, the ones that have multiple FSB links don't work with the x38/x48 chipsets.



There's a list on that link I provided.  Only the 3xxx series are compatible with the x38 and x48 chipsets.  The 3 ghz X3370 can be had for a little over $100.  The also made an X3380 @3.13 Ghz, but that's fetching ~$200


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 17, 2014)

There are appearing a large number of 771 Xeons on ebay, supposedly modified already for 775, being called "the equivalent of" X3360, x3370, etc.  I discovered this recently when looking for an x3370 to slightly upgrade my server from e3110.  I ended up not getting anything, because I wasn't sure what I would get.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> There are appearing a large number of 771 Xeons on ebay, supposedly modified already for 775, being called "the equivalent of" X3360, x3370, etc.  I discovered this recently when looking for an x3370 to slightly upgrade my server from e3110.  I ended up not getting anything, because I wasn't sure what I would get.



I saw that too.  The X5xxx series is incredibly cheap and very available compared to the X3xxx series for what you get... but the 5xxx isn't compatible in my situation ...x38 & x48 chipset


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> the X5xxx series is incredibly cheap and very available


This.
I haven't sold my g41c-gs because I want to attempt this mod with a 3ghz e5xxx xeon.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2014)

_JP_ said:


> This.
> I haven't sold my g41c-gs because I want to attempt this mod with a 3ghz e5xxx xeon.



Do it man!  One eGay seller I was looking at had great feedback on a number of past 5xxx auctions.  New life into an old rig.

This one... (10x multi)  http://ark.intel.com/products/35430/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5470-12M-Cache-3_33-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 17, 2014)

lol
Let me land a job first. 
Also, the plan is to get an E5450. That x5470 would disintegrate the power circuitry before the board ended POSTing.  No to mention I have nothing to cool down those 120W.
I'm going to get valued RAM for it. The chipset doesn't support Murphy's law-compatible RAM. :\


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2014)

_JP_ said:


> lol
> Let me land a job first.
> Also, the plan is to get an E5450. That x5470 would disintegrate the power circuitry before the board ended POSTing.  No to mention I have nothing to cool down those 120W.
> I'm going to get valued RAM for it. The chipset doesn't support Murphy's law-compatible RAM. :\



Yea, a job, money and all that is kinda important.  Get a good one and a new PSU 

What would be a good used motherboard and excellent OC'ing ability with the following chipsets?  Oh and DDR2...

P45, P43, P35, P31, P965, G45, G43, G41, G35, G33, G31


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Yea, a job, money and all that is kinda important.  Get a good one and a new PSU
> 
> What would be a good used motherboard and excellent OC'ing ability with the following chipsets?  Oh and DDR2...
> 
> P45, P43, P35, P31, P965, G45, G43, G41, G35, G33, G31


 
For P45, probably the two best were the P5Q Deluxe, which is gathering dust, and the GA-EP45-UD3P, which unfortunately I can't swipe from my son.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> The 3 ghz X3370 can be had for a little over $100. The also made an X3380 @3.13 Ghz, but that's fetching ~$200



The X3370 and X3380 are both 775 native chips.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 17, 2014)

Check out the P5B in my extreme oc link in my sig, p965 iirc


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> The X3370 and X3380 are both 775 native chips.



You are correct, sir.  Wow, intel... could you make it any more confusing?



tigger said:


> Check out the P5B in my extreme oc link in my sig, p965 iirc



I have never seen a FSB that high, wow!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> You are correct, sir.  Wow, intel... could you make it any more confusing?
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a FSB that high, wow!



That chip/board and ram combo were very special. the ram ran at 560 1:1. Wish i still had them


----------



## Vario (Jun 18, 2014)

1366 is pretty cheap these days, maybe sell full 775 set and go 1366?  I've seen quad core xeon 1366 cheaper than $30.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 18, 2014)

Vario said:


> 1366 is pretty cheap these days, maybe sell full 775 set and go 1366?  I've seen quad core xeon 1366 cheaper than $30.



I don't have any skin in the game yet.

I see this for $75 to $100+ on eBay:  http://ark.intel.com/products/47922...X5650-(12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI)

That's equivalent to Sandy Bridge-E ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> That's equivalent to Sandy Bridge-E ?



A generation older than Sandy Bridge-E.


----------

